# Arcery Question



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey there guys, I have always hunted big game using rifle or muzzle loader. Lately I have been getting the itch to give bvow hunting a try. The only problem that I face is I am left eye dominant but feel more comfortable drawing a bow with my right hand. Is it possible to shoot a right handed bow with a sight set up for the left eye? or should I just practice practice and practice with a left handed bow? thanks


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

This comes up often. The best thing to do if you are left eye dominant & right handed is to get a left hand bow and learn to shoot left handed.

Went through this with my son. He's cross-dominant and we switched him to LH early on. He's a grown man and a great left handed shot with any type of weapon...


----------



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

that is what my dad made me do when i was young as well. i learned to shoot all firearms lh. I guess I will have to go to the local sporting goods store and try a couple lh'rs out.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

I am left dom, shoot righty. When i shoot alot and often i dont need to close my left eye, wierd.


----------



## walkswithwhispers (Sep 18, 2007)

you can alter which eye is dominant. I'm RH, L eye. I shoot a pistol with my left hand but a bow, rifle, shotgun, with my RH. I just close one eye but was told by an old geezer security guard that if you don't learn to shoot left handed you can impare your dominant eye so the less dominant eye will take over. This is easily done by wearing a pair of glasses while shooting and smearing vasoline over the lense of the dominant eye. I just decided that it would be more fun for me to learn to use my left hand while shooting pistols.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I am left eye dominant and right handed, I shoot rifle and shotgun lefty and bow right handed. I don't think you will have a problem, you just need to squint your left eye before you shoot.


----------



## CMURPHY (Aug 9, 2007)

I am also Left eye Dom.. I cant do anything with my left hand.. I shoot right handed and I dont have any problem.. I accually didnt know I was left dom until 3-4 years into shooting archery I always just thought I was right dom. Some peole will try to persuade you to shoot left but you have to think about what you are most comfortable doing.. If your not comfortable shooting left there is a better chance you will screw up a shot and wound an animal and thats the last thing you want to do..


----------



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

thanks for everyone for all the info. I recently seen an add for a peep eliminator sight. i think that would be the cats *** for helping to not torgue or twist the bow. any thoughts on this??


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have the same issue, rh but left eye dominant. I used to offset the sight so I could shoot with both eyes open, which I prefer. I got by. Then I tried a no peep from timberline. Was better, gave me a more consistent shot. When the bow needed replacing, I chose to go left handed. That was 3 years ago. Took about 2 weeks to get used to the other side. I am now completely comfortable with left hand shooting, to the point that I can't imagine doing it any other way. If you decide to go lefty, don't get discouraged at first. Just keep at it. The body will learn and you'll be glad you did once it all comes together. :beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I am left handed and right eye dominate. I think you shoot what feels natural and practice until it become 2nd nature. Its still a little uncomfortable to shoot a rifle this way, but i have become pretty comfortable with a bow.

So my suggestion is shoot alot!


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm left handed and left eye dominant but primarily shoot right handed because that was how I was taught to shoot as a kid. As a result I can shoot my bow both left handed and right handed interchangibly. The only problem is it changes the poi, but I just have to remember to hold a bit to my left when shooting left handed. Comes in handy on occasion


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Theres also varying degrees of "dominance" between the eyes. Some people barely have one that is dominant. Others (like myself) have one that is severely dominant over the other. My right eye absolutely and completely dominates over my left. So much in fact that ive screwed around with shooting left handed, and well, if I had to, id be screwed.

Like most have already said, its far easier to train your hands than your eyes.


----------



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

> I'm left handed and left eye dominant but primarily shoot right handed because that was how I was taught to shoot as a kid. As a result I can shoot my bow both left handed and right handed interchangibly. The only problem is it changes the poi, but I just have to remember to hold a bit to my left when shooting left handed. Comes in handy on occasion


I am assuming you have two different bows then?? or do u use say a right handed bow and shoot it both ways?? Sounds tough if thats the case!


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

I am right eye dominate but shoot left handed. I dont really have any problems shooting that way and would have a very hard time swithching to right handed.


----------

